
The Dataist: An Ethical Approach and Best Practice of Data Science - huydhoang
https://medium.com/the-dataist/towards-data-industry-best-practice-946c547b001d
======
huydhoang
Hi everyone, this is the publication I've just started on making ethics part
of the data industry best practice. The link leads to my first article in
which I shared the back story of why I started this and why I think it's
important for everyone to be aware of the issue and its consequences. As of
this writing, I haven't put up the official landing page at thedataist.org.
It's gonna be live in 2 days. If you're interested in this discussion, please
follow our publication and leave some comments to help us improve. Thanks.

